# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Uitvallende teennagels

## ludwien rogiers

Enkele maanden geleden heb ik kilometers gestapt met
ongepaste schoenen aan (scherpe punten en fijne hakjes)
Vandaag stel ik vast dat mijn teennagels los komen. Reeds 2 nagels zijn uitgevallen. Kan dat een gevolg zijn van toen of is er een andere oorzaak? Moet ik een arts raadplegen of lost het probleem zich vanzelf op ?

----------


## Nora

Zijn je nagels ook anders van kleur? Heb je verder last van je voeten en tenen? Ik heb een keer een pinknagel eraf gehad. Daarna groeide er een nieuwe nagel. Anders kun je voor de zekerheid wel een arts raadplegen.

----------

